# thank you Peejay re xmas markets Germany



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

We returned yesterday from Germany having visited Aachen Christmas Market. We read up on this site about the best places to go, especially Peejays report which we found very helpful. We hadn't stayed in Germany before.
We did the Dover to Calais and having arrived early tried boarding earlier, as we had read others had tried it. We had to pay an extra tenner but it was worth it. 
We stayed at stellplatz at Aachen, it has a toilet and shower now which was spotless. The Aachen market was full of atmosphere and reasonably priced gifts.
Monchau stellplatz was packed so had to give it a miss but Rurburg had a small xmas market but very good. Loved the mulled wine.
The only downer was the weather as it just rained and rained so had to keep changing our clothes.
We are thinking of downsizing to a van conversion but not sure how we would manage in those circumstance.

Thanks again to Peejay. We will definitely be returning but at a different time of year.

Lin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lin;

You're very kind and thanks for taking the time to do this, it's always nice to get a bit of feedback.
Sorry the weather wasn't great for you but it sounds like you still enjoyed yourself. 
German is a wonderful motorhome friendly country so i'm sure that when you do return, whatever time of year, you won't be dissapointed. If ever you need anymore help I'm just a PM away :wink: 

Frohe weinachten! :x-mas: 

pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lin. Glad you enjoyed the trip. I am told the Stelplatze at Aachen is very busy, did you get on alright? We were hoping to go but we need some jobs doing on the van first so doesn't look as though we will make it this year.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Sid We arrived on Thursday and got a place no trouble but by Friday night they were queueing up outside.... Weekends are very busy by the look of it. Sorry you wont make it this year but it is well worth a visit.

regards Lin


----------

